# Comment calculer le salaire d'un périscolaires en accueil irregulier.



## Racho07 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un peut m'aider à calculer le salaire pour mon assistante maternelle car elle accueille mon fils en périscolaires toute l'année 2022-2023. Je travail en aide soignante et avec mon mari on a des heures irregulier. Le travail a commencé début septembre avec 2-3 jours par semaines.
*Voici les horaires de travail effectué :*
01/09 - 2h30
02/09 - 6h30
08/09 - 6h
09/09 - 7h30
15/09 - 4h30
16/09 - 3h
20/09 - 7h
21/09 - 8h
27/09 - 3h
28/09 - 8h
29/09 - 5h
Sachant que le tarifs de l'heure est 4€ net et les indemnités d'entretien est de 3€ et donc si vous pouviez m'aider à le calculer car je ne sais pas si c'est un accueil occasionnel ou mensualisé car l'accueil est irregulier 
Merci d'avance aux personne qui pourront m'aider et bonne journée à vous.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Ce n'est pas un accueil occasionnel. Combien de semaines travaillées par an y a t'il dans le contrat de travail. 
Vous devez je pense fonctionner sur plannings. 
Les jours de présence hebdomadaire sont ils toujours les mêmes ou sont ils glissants ? 
Il manque beaucoup éléments pour pouvoir vous répondre. 
L'indemnité d'entretien annoncée ne semble pas valide.


----------



## Griselda (21 Octobre 2022)

On est le 21 octobre et vous n'avez pas encore payé votre AM pour son travail de septembre???


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Vous n'avez pas encore payé votre ass mat ??? c'est le mois de septembre ? perso je ne prend plus de contrat dans ce genre ... trop de casse-tête mais il manque des éléments pour vous répondre ... vous demandez entre 2h30 et 8h d'accueil c'est ouf ... il faudrait partir sur une mensualisation de X heures par semaine et vous n'êtes pas obligée de reprendre votre enfant vous pouvez faire autre chose et le laisser à la nounou ... j'attends les réponses des collègues qui vont vous parler de 45 heures temps plein !!!


----------



## kikine (21 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Vous n'avez pas encore payé votre ass mat ??? c'est le mois de septembre ? perso je ne prend plus de contrat dans ce genre ... trop de casse-tête mais il manque des éléments pour vous répondre ... vous demandez entre 2h30 et 8h d'accueil c'est ouf ... il faudrait partir sur une mensualisation de X heures par semaine et vous n'êtes pas obligée de reprendre votre enfant vous pouvez faire autre chose et le laisser à la nounou ... j'attends les réponses des collègues qui vont vous parler de 45 heures temps plein !!!


c'est ça... car là ce que vous faites est illégal
demander une dispo a plein temps pour... même pas 20h par semaine....


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

@Racho07 
vous n'avez pas signé de contrat avec votre assistante maternelle ? 
La mensualisation n'a pas été établie ? 

Ce point fondamental aurait dû être consigné par écrit sur le contrat de travail et signé par les deux parties


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Dans un premier temps et en attendant plus d'éléments rappelons déjà à ce parent que le paiement des heures au réel est interdit. 
Mais en l'état des éléments, impossible de répondre. 
Et en effet il est grand temps de s'inquiéter de rémunérer l'assistant maternel et de se demander comment on calcule son salaire ! Une date de paiement doit être précisée au contrat. La, rien ne va ! 
Étonnant que notre collègue ne sache pas aiguiller son employeur si nécessaire. Peut être une collègue qui débute ?


----------



## Lijana (21 Octobre 2022)

Et pour les ind d’entretien les jours de 8 heures il faudra augmenter au minimum au moins. 3,16€ pour 8 heures


----------



## Racho07 (21 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour votre réponse j'ai payé mon assistante maternelle juste pour avoir une idée  comment je la paye le mois de octobre


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Expliquez nous déjà sur quelle base de calcul vous avez établi le salaire de septembre bre. Le principe devrait être le meme car vous avez dû établir un forfait mensuel. Mais vu votre question et le problème déjà relevé sur les indemnités d'entretien, je vous avoue avoir un gros doute ! Et n'oubliez pas : paiement au réel illégal !


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

Pour rappel 

Les indemnités d'entretien sont au minimum de

2,65€ pour toute journée allant jusqu'à 6 heures 43 minutes

7 heures = 2,77€
8 heures = 3,16€
8,5 heures = 3,36€
9 heures = 3,55€

Donc 3,00€ ne pourra être applicable que pour les journées ne dépassant pas 7 heures et 36 minutes


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Le principal problème vient de l'absence de compréhension de notre système, qui est basée sur la mensualisation. 

Pour se faire'il faut définir vos besoins et les possibilités d'accueil de l'am.

Si vous travaillez au max 3 jours par semaine,  mais je suppose pas les mêmes jours ni heures il faut bien encadrer les plannings. 

Mais toujours partir sur l'amplitude horaire hebdomadaire la' plus haute, car c'est la disponibilité de vptre am que vous engager.
Ainsi, se dire on va faire une mensu sur 20h et en réalité elle pourra faire'30h certaines semaines c'est non.

Par contre rien ne vous empêche de faire sur 30h et confier'votre enfant même si vous ne travaillez pas l'important est que la disponibilité soit de 30h assurée (c'est un exemple).
Ensuite'il faut définir le nbre de semaines où vous allez confier l'enfant. Plus de 46 semaines ? 

Année complète : calcul sur 52 semaines X nbre d'heures semaines / 12.
Si 46 semaines et moins année incomplète.  Xx semaines x nbre d'heures semaines / 12.

Avant tout définissez clairement vos besoins hebdomadaires, c'est essentiel.


----------



## Racho07 (21 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Finalement Racho ne répond pas sur ses besoins comme demandés ici pour qu'un calcul soit donné ! alors je pense qu'elle va continuer au réel puisque son ass mat n'a pas pris les choses en main !!! c'est bien triste ...


----------



## Racho07 (21 Octobre 2022)

Non j'ai bien compris j'ai pris un rdv au relais


----------



## Racho07 (21 Octobre 2022)

Pour le calcul j'ai calculé en occasionnel j'ai pris toute les heures 61h*4 plus les indemnités plus les 10%de congés payés plus les indemnités de repas


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Un temps partiel doit pouvoir être complété par un autre contrat. Si les jours de présence de votre enfant sont fluctuants d'une semaine à l'autre de fait cela rend votre temps partiel pour ainsi dire impossible à compléter pour l'ass mat. Si vous réservez sa disponibilité il vous faut vous engager sur un forfait établi sur les bases  de votre besoin hebdomadaire maximum..


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Pourquoi un contrat occasionnel je ne comprends pas. Combien de semaines sont elles travaillées par an hors congés payés ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

Waouuu quel sac de nœuds 😱alors que a la base c est tout simple


----------



## Racho07 (21 Octobre 2022)

Comme les horaires sont irregulier par exemple je travaille 2jour par semaines lundi et mardi l'autre semaine sa change sa peut être jeudi et vendredi  et lorsque mon mari travaille par exemple le matin l'assmat garde l'enfant a midi et a 16 mon mari le récupère de l'école et l'orsque il travaille l'après midi l'assmat récupère l'enfant a 16et reste chez elle jusqu'à mon arrivée


----------



## kikine (21 Octobre 2022)

Racho07 a dit: 


> Non j'ai bien compris j'ai pris un rdv au relais


très très mauvaise idée... dans 99% des cas ils sont de très très mauvais conseil... de plus ce n'est pas leur rôle, ils ne sont pas formés pour répondre aux questions sur nos réglementations....


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Ok. Donc pas de jours ni d'horaires fixes. Votre ass mat ne peux compléter par un autre contrat. Voir ne pouvez pas lui demander une disponibilité sur 4 jours semaine lundi mardi jeudi et vendredi et ne pas la rémunérer sur la base de cette disponibilité. Également, si vos horaires fluctuent d'un jour à l'autre et d'une semaine à l'autre il faut vous baser sur le plus grand nombre d'heures travaillées pour calculer le forfait mensuel d'accueil. En effet impossible légalement de payer au réel et la disponibilité de votre ass mat se rémunère.


----------



## Racho07 (21 Octobre 2022)

Oui c'est la première fois que j'accueille une assmat et moi aussi le mois de septembre c'est mon premier jour de travail j'ai signé un contrat pour un an autant qu'aide soignante a l'hôpital et chaque mois il me donne le planning


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Vous devez rémunérer votre ass mat sur 4 jours semaine possiblement travaillés (lundi mardi jeudi et vendredi) sur la base de votre plus grand volume d'heures possiblement travaillées (par exemple 8 heures max). Car c'est la disponibilité que vous lui demandez. Exemple : (4 jours x 8 h) x nombre de semaines travaillées dans année / 12 mois. Si 47 semaines travaillées c'est une base année complète. En dessous de 47 semaines travaillées c'est sur une base année incomplète. Vous n'êtes aucunement en situation d'un contrat en accueil occasionnel. C'est un CDI..


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

L Assmat est en tort aussi ou alors n'a absolument rien compris au fonctionnement des contrats ..... Une formation le dessus s impose


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Et bien moi votre contrat je ne le prend pas !!! soit votre mari laisse l'enfant chez la nounou et on ne s'occupe que des heures de votre travail !!! et votre contrat n'est pas un occasionnel puisqu'il dépasse 1 mois !!! c'est quoi ce sac de noeuds ? et en plus vous allez au relai pour calculer la mensualisation alors que la plupart raconte n'importe quoi mais comme ils sont plus du côté des PE çà va bien vous arranger !!! et bien bon courage à votre ass mat qui est bien spoliée !!! une esclave en fait ... j'exagère peut-être mais bon çà y ressemble pas de paiement au réel et pas de contrat occasionnel !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

C'est la première fois que j'accueille une ass mat ??? drôle de formule ... en tout cas vous ne la payez pas assez mais je pense que vous comprenez très bien ce qu'on vous dit et explique mais le RPE ou RAM va aller dans votre sens et pour vous payer le moins cher çà va vous arranger !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Angèle1982, no stress ! Cette parent employeur demande un renseignement. Dommage que son assistante maternelle ne soit pas à même de la conseiller. Il ne s'agit pas d'avantager l'ass mat ou l'employeur mais d'être équitable. Mais je comprends ta réaction car nous connaissons la réputation du ram qui très, trop souvent méconnaît le droit et la convention collective. 
D'ailleurs, il revient à l'employeur de la lire cette convention collective et de l'appliquer. Et de la communiquer à sa salarié comme il est prévu par le droit. Notre collègue ferait bien de s'en inspirer elle aussi.


----------



## Racho07 (21 Octobre 2022)

C'est mon assmat qui a marre elle veut rompu le contrat c'est pour ça j'ai demandé des renseignements


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Cette dame (l'ass mat)n'y connait sans doute rien du tout et beaucoup d'ass mat font n'importe quoi je sais de quoi je parle et elle n'a peut-être pas assez de répondant face à un tiers tout le monde n'est pas Chantou (sans vouloir la blesser car je la trouve super !) pour pouvoir se défendre face à un PE qui ne veut peut-être pas chercher à comprendre ??? on lui explique et elle reste sur son occasionnel et ses 2 jours de travail alors que ce n'est pas bon et elle le sait et oui le RAM va aller dans son sens c'est sûr et certain !!! bref je ne stresse pas j'essaie de comprendre ...


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Racho sans être grossière cela n'est pas étonnant !!! une lueur de lucidité chez cette dame ... 🤗


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Ho c'est fumeux votre histoire ! Enfin je vous ai expliqué le principe. Il restera valable avec une autre ass mat si vous devez en changer.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

Comment dire ..... Vous voulez qu on vous explique le principe  d une mensualisation ... On vous l explique ..... Ensuite votre Assmat en a marre elle veux rompre le contrat ....mais qu elle contrat ???? Occasionnel ???
Votre Assmat vous a expliqué comment cela devait se passer depuis le début et vous avez pas compris et maintenant vous essayer de faire les choses bien pour la récupérer ???


----------



## Chouchou301 (21 Octobre 2022)

"C'est mon assmat qui a marre elle veut rompu le contrat c'est pour ça j'ai demandé des renseignements"

@Racho07  : 
Vous demandez à votre assmat une disponibilité sur 4 jours mais en la rémunérant au réel (ce qui est interdit)... 
Ça lui bloque une place sur son agrément, pour peu de salaire, et elle ne peut pas compléter avec un autre contrat du fait de vos jours de travail aléatoires.
La disponibilité ça se paie : si vous lui demandez d'être disponible 4 jours par semaine sur une amplitude de 8h, il faut la rémunérer sur 32h/semaines, et avec les indemnités d'entretien qui correspondent...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Oh non. 10% en CP payés non.
Il faut tout remettre à plat.
Un contrat occasionnel c'est 1 mois max pour un dépannage car la mensualisation est obligatoire.

Votre am débute ?

Le relais...hum je suis dubitative
Prenez votre besoin d'amplitude max et basez votre mensualisation là dessus.  Sachant que la remise su planning sera obligatoire minimum 1 mois à l'avance.

On ne peut pas exiger un temps partiel avec un planning variable. Sans remise obligatoire d'un planning au moins 1 mois à l'avance 
. Si lmpossible la loi impose un temps complet soit 45h semaine.


----------



## Racho07 (21 Octobre 2022)

Sandrine 2572 explique moi la mensualisation l'assmat ma expliqué que en année complète c'est le salaire brut *nombre d'heures d'accueil par semaine*52semaine/12


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

Tarif horaire brut x nombre d heure  semaine x nombre de semaines : 12


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Oui @Racho07 c est bien ce qu'on vous dit.

Mais la base ce sont bien les heures clairement définies par semaine. 

Pour nous un temps complet c'est 9h par jour'sur 5 jour. De xxx heure le matin à xx'heures le soir.

En dessous c'est un temps partiel : donc obligatoirement un planning. 

Et un nbre d'heures hebdo. 

Personne ne peut exiger d'être dispo'sur 45h avec un planning variable tout en ne voulant rémunérer que 25h.

Les heures complémentaires ne doivent pas êtres récurrentes.  Juste exceptionnelles. Et toujours soumises à l'accord écrite du salariée.
Alors partir sur une mensu de 25h en en demandant 30h au czs où c'est non.

Sachant qu'en plus les'hc ne sont pas obligatoires vous ne serez jamais sûre que l'am accepte. 
Et elles sont à un taux net supérieur.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Perso je n'inclu JAMAIS mon tarif horaire brut en calcul de mensualisation. 

Quand j'ai mon nbre d'heures mensualisées,  oui. Mais pas avant.


----------



## Racho07 (21 Octobre 2022)

Général métal1988 merci pour votre réponse mais juste dans mon cas sur un mois les semaines sont pas les même si je fais la mensualisation quesque je met sur nombre d'heures par semaine merci.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Vous prenez la base des heures hebdomadaires sur le volume le plus important dont vous avez besoin et vous les multipliez par 4 puisque seuls les mercredis ne seront pas travaillés. Puis vous faites le calcul qui vous va déjà été expliqué plusieurs fois en fonction du nombre de semaines travaillées.  Relisez les explications des posts précédents de mes collègues.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Franchement j'ai relu les posts et ils sont très clairs. Vous avez tous les éléments pour calculer le forfait mensuel sur la base duquel vous devez rémunérer votre ass mat.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

On va dire que vous pouvez laisser votre enfant au max 32 heures par semaine sur 4 jours de 8 heures
Donc vous devez partir sur un contrat en année complète de 32 heures par semaine

En retour votre AM s'engage à accueillir votre enfant sur cette plage horaire
Qu'il vienne ou pas elle est payée
Vous lui remettez son planning à l'avance qu'elle puisse s'organiser tout de même

Pour la mensualisation vous savez exactement quelle somme vous aurez à lui payer chaque mois et elle, saura quel salaire elle percevra

Donc par exemple
32 heures x 52 semaines x 3,00 / 12 = 416€

Vous pourrez bénéficier du cmg et du crédit d'impôt

La votre AM doit en avoir assez d'être corvéable à souhait sans contrepartie financière et voilà pourquoi elle ne veut plus accueillir votre enfant

Car le contrat que vous lui proposez en l'état est très variable et très contraignant
Et surtout illégal..... 😂 
Le paiement au réel est totalement interdit 

En lui proposant un salaire mensuel fixe cela peut peu être arranger la situation


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Octobre 2022)

Voilà assmatzam à résumé la situation.

Vous bloquez sur vos besoins. En l'état il faut réfléchir différemment car ce n'est pas la méthode légale. On ne rémunère pas au réel. 

Et pas en dessous des besoins au cas où. Pas d'hc toutes les semaines.


----------



## Racho07 (22 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour tout le monde maintenant grâce à vos réponses j'ai bien compris


----------



## liline17 (22 Octobre 2022)

n'oubliez pas que d'une part, le salaire horaire que vous lui versez est très inférieur à celui que vous recevez en tant qu'employée, et qu'une grande partie est remboursée par la CMG, et le crédit d'impot, qui vient juste d'être augmenté d'environs 50%
Si vous voulez avoir une AM qui ne démissionne pas, il faut lui proposer plus d'heures que vous n'avez réellement besoin, et surtout lui remettre dès que vous l'avez le planning de vos besoins


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Octobre 2022)

Liline17, ce n'est pas réellement proposer plus d'heures dont elle a réellement besoin. Ce ratio horaire correspond à la disponibilité demandée à son ass mat par rapport à son planning changeant. Si elle le souhaite, la postante peut confier son enfant sur toutes les heures forfaitisees. Car ces jours sur ces plages horaires lui sont réservés et qu'elle est certaine de la disponibilité de l'ass mat sur ces bases.


----------



## Griselda (22 Octobre 2022)

Encore une fois Racho, un contrat à temps partiel DOIT pouvoir être complété donc si les horaires dont vous avez besoin sont flottants vous êtes tenu en tant qu'employeur d'établir des jour et horaire précis, si ce n'est pas possible c'est automatiquement un contrat à temps plein. c'est à dire 45h/semaine.
Attention si aujourd'hui votre AM ne sachant pas ou n'ayant pas encore compris à quel point elle est pénalisée, si demain elle se reveille et va au tribunal il requalifiera votre contrat avec effet retroactif. Votre AM n'est pas halte garderie.
Elle vous assure que votre enfant sera accueilli selon le planning etablie dans le contrat, vous lui assurez de la payer que vous lui confiez l'enfant ou pas.


----------



## Couleurcafe (22 Octobre 2022)

OLALA c'est vraiment avoir envie de se prendre la tête , j'ai eu le cas d'une infirmière elle a pris l'horaire journalier le plus haut et on a fait la mensualisation en année incomplète par rapport à ça........et point final      vraiment pas de quoi  se tirailler,   après oui trop d'incompréhension au niveau de la convention il faudrait absolument se former et lire cette fameuse convention collective nous et vous employeur!!!!!
Mais en tous cas perso j'ai plus appris avec les collègues sur ce site que n'importe où ailleurs alors MERCIles filles et les garçons .
BON WEEK-END


----------

